# Lyft Return Tolls, Surcharges, and Airport Fees



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

While Lyft tries to copy Uber's policies, but there remains significant differences. I am going to focus on 3 areas, return tolls, surcharges, and airport fees.

*Return Tolls
*
Unlike Uber which never pays for tolls when there is no PAX in the car, the Lyft website states:

_In some instances, drivers must pay a bridge or tunnel toll to return to their original coverage area or location. This return toll is added to the passenger's fare so drivers are fairly compensated for their time and effort._​
Unfortunately, this does not always happen automatically. In those cases, you must email Lyft with proof in the form of a toll receipt or except of your electronic statement from the toll authority.

*Surcharges
*
Lyft matches Uber in some, but not all surcharges. For example:

Both apply a $20 surcharge which is given to the driver when taking a PAX between NY and NJ
Lyft does NOT match Uber's $15 surcharge for CT drivers taking a PAX into NYC. CT drivers are not happy. Many decline any Lyft trip into NYC.
*Airport Fees*

If you must pay a fee to an airport authority while waiting for an airport pickup then submit it to Lyft for reimbursement. Include a receipt or an other proof available. Lyft website says:

_Rides to certain airports may include a pickup or dropoff fee. The final ride fare includes applicable airport fees._​
Do not trust Lyft (or Uber) to insure that you are fairly compensated. Lyft generally has better customer service than Uber, but it is far from perfect. Make sure to follow-up until you get what is owed to you. Otherwise, you are effectively losing an even larger percentage of your earnings.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

I have to use Short-Term Parking at my local airport to pick up Lyft passengers and it costs $3 each time. Lyft says they automatically reimburse you, but they never do. I've picked up paxs from my local airport 6 times now and every single time I've had to contact support and send them a scanned copy of the receipt to get reimbursed. Then it takes 4-6 days for the money to be added to my account. It's infuriating and it wastes my time.


----------

